# Handgun refinishing



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Anybody know a gun refinisher in OH, I bought another Judge (cheap) that was pitted on the rail and would like to have it repaired and that Dura(??) Paint applied.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Try: http://www.familyfirearmsandfinishes.com/home.html 

I haven't used them for any refinishing but I have bought two target rifles from Todd. They are located near Oxford.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Anybody know a gun refinisher in OH, I bought another Judge (cheap) that was pitted on the rail and would like to have it repaired and that Dura(??) Paint applied.


have it camo dipped at Gander mountain....unless you want to sell it to me for cheap


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Guys.....

Ironman...tell me more about the Camo dip? I have a Gander close by. 

I picked this one up over the summer for $250.00 and it had never been shot, it's the 3" magnum (blued), a guy at work forgot it in his trunk and the rail area has about 4 deep pits and some smaller from moisture, he tried to sand them out and took off the blueing(??) and got mad and asked me if I wanted it. I love these guns, I have another 3" for the house


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Thanks Guys.....
> 
> Ironman...tell me more about the Camo dip? I have a Gander close by.
> 
> I picked this one up over the summer for $250.00 and it had never been shot, it's the 3" magnum (blued), a guy at work forgot it in his trunk and the rail area has about 4 deep pits and some smaller from moisture, he tried to sand them out and took off the blueing(??) and got mad and asked me if I wanted it. I love these guns, I have another 3" for the house


I'm on the phone with them now....waiting on the gunsmith....but was told they send them out....here is a link for a do it yourself kit that I have read are good....it is pricey for Gander Mountain to do as I remember

http://www.camodipkit.com/

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&source=hp&q=camo+dipping&btnG=Google+Search"]camo dipping - Google Search[/ame]

I have a shot gun that was done by them and really is nice but I bought it second hand and was already done ....you can just about dip anything

this looks interesting ....I have seen salt water fishing reels dipped with some of these none camo patterns

http://www.camodip.net/Services.html

and one more

http://www.liquidprintone.com/index.php


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.shootiniron.com/


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> I'm on the phone with them now....waiting on the gunsmith....but was told they send them out....here is a link for a do it yourself kit that I have read are good....it is pricey for Gander Mountain to do as I remember
> 
> http://www.camodipkit.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I need a refinish and then the DuraCoat stuff put on to make it waterproof etc, like the link from lastv8.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lastv8 said:


> http://www.shootiniron.com/


That's the stuff I'm looking for, hoping to find someone closer
Thanks


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Are you in the springfield near Dayton or the Springfield near Akron? If near Akron, try the Marksman in barberton. They do duracote. nearly any ccolor you want. Tried talking me into Oh state colors. told me they would do Maize and Blue but only on a cheap gun like a Hi Point or Bersa. LOL


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> Are you in the springfield near Dayton or the Springfield near Akron? If near Akron, try the Marksman in barberton. They do duracote. nearly any ccolor you want. Tried talking me into Oh state colors. told me they would do Maize and Blue but only on a cheap gun like a Hi Point or Bersa. LOL


Near Dayton..SW...I'm goiing to give them a call also...That's the stuff I want on it. Thanks


----------

